# Cheap butcher block top



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

At shop class Monday night, another student hauls in two large slabs of butcher block. Next I knew, they tossed the slabs up on the panel cutter and were lopping off 2 feet. Anybody that can afford two chunks 25×96" and then cut off 25%, might have some extra money to toss around. So I headed over for a little chat. I casually asked the cost, and they said $60 each. WHAT!

The slabs are from Ikea and are unfinished. My fellow students edge joined the two pieces with biscuits and created a future island counter top 48" by 72". For $120!

Made of beech, not hard maple but…

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80145749

Envious of their resourcefulness,
Bob


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Gives one pause for thought. Maybe IKEA is good for something after all.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Hmmm, laminate two of them, and you have a very nice benchtop.

Hmmmm


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

The students added some of the cut off parts under the edge to give the appearance of a 2" thick block. They plan to put supports underneath for strength and stiffening.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, but the shipping is like $400 if you don't have an Ikea close by.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm planning to use these for their intended purpose (countertops, that is) in my kitchen.

IKEA is good for lots of things. Salmon paste, lingonberries, cloudberry jam, Daim and Maribou chocolates, kokosbollar (kind of like Mallomars, but with creme inside instead of marshmallow), knackebrod, graxlax, etc.

Now if only they carried aktiksprit…


----------

